#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Unit Operations Of Chemical Engineering & Solution Edition

## pikab00m

Unit Operations Of Chemical Engineering, 5th Ed, McCabe And Smith



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Unit Operation of Chemical Engineering 7th Ed, Solutions Manual

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Unit Operations Of Chemical Engineering & Solution Edition

----------


## jaibogo

THanks mr. PIKAB00M. 
Its very good pair of books.
Jaibogo

----------


## babayo

Hi pikab00m.. 
could you please to upload it to mediafire or extabit since I can't open the link you mentioned above.

Muchas gracias..

----------


## jaibogo

> Hi pikab00m.. 
> could you please to upload it to mediafire or extabit since I can't open the link you mentioned above.
> 
> Muchas gracias..



Here are the new link for download two ebooks from Mediafire

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Saludos 
JAIBOGO

----------


## babayo

Owh man, its so very fast reply.. Thank you so much. . God bless y'all

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## devilmapz

thank you greeting from thailand

----------


## Lizethrogo

The books aren't available anymore, could you please load the files again?

----------


## pikab00m

Please find both books at the following links: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Even though the solutions manual is for the 6th Edition, the problems are the same.


Good luck!

----------

